# Naturpool



## Feminato (2. März 2012)

Hallo
Wir wagen das "Abenteuer" und bauen einen Naturpool.
Länge: 12.0m / Breite 4.50 m / Tiefe 1.45m
Baubeginn: Mitte März
System: Swiss Bio Pool (in Lizenz mit dem lokalen Gartenbauer)
http://www.swissbiopool.com/swissbiopool/typo3/

Später mehr ....

Anregungen???
noch ist es nicht zu spät!  oki

Gruss

Feminato


----------



## günter-w (2. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Feminator,
herzlich willkommen im Schwimmteichbereich. Auf dem Plan sieht es schon mal gut aus die Anordnung gefällt mir. Ich hoffe und wünsche dir das alles so funktioniert wie es angeprisen wird und deiner Vorstellung gerecht wird. Bin gespannt auf die Baufortschritte und Dokumentation hoffe ich doch das die kommt.


----------



## Annett (2. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Feminator,

ich konnte es leider nicht richtig erkennen...
Ein Skimmer ist, passend zur Hauptwindrichtung, eingeplant?


----------



## Feminato (5. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Annett
Skimmer ist auf der Ostseite (Hauptwindrichtung von West nach Ost).

Gruss

Feminato
PS: Baufreigabe erhalten, es kann losgehen ...


----------



## Feminato (28. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Juchuu
Wetter Super.
Vlies und Bodenplatte ist erstellt.
Weiter gehts heute mit der Folie.

Gruss

feminato


----------



## katja (28. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*



was für wunderschöne anlagen auf der homepage der firma



bin riesig gespannt auf das ergebnis bei dir, mach viiiele bilder 

hab ich das richtig verstanden, das ganze wird in der schweiz gebaut? in 8400? ich selbst komme ursprünglich aus 8630


----------



## Feminato (31. März 2012)

*Naturpool Bau*

Hallo
Jetzt die ersten Steine ....
Rolf Bürgler, unser Gartenbauer,  baut seinen 2. Schwimmteich, bis jetzt alles Tip Top ...

Gruss
Feminato

Katja: Ja wir wohnen zwischen Winterthur und Schaffhausen ....


----------



## Feminato (31. März 2012)

*Naturpool: Bepflanzung Flachuferzone*

Hallo
Da unser Gartenbauer noch wenig Erfahrung bezüglich Bepflanzung im nährstoffarmen Wasser hat, hier nun unsere Frage:
. Welche Pflanzen sind geeignet für die Flachuferzone (max. 20 cm Wassertiefe)
. Welche Seerosen (Rot und grossblätterig)
. Kennt jemand einen Gärtner in Süddeutschland oder der Nordschweiz



Danke

feminato


----------



## willi1954 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo, tolle Anlage, wenn sie fertig ist.

Eine Frage, wie soll der Bodenmulch, der sich dort scher ansammeln wird, abgesugt werden? Einen Bodenablauf habe ich nicht entdeckt. Und wie soll die Filterung erfolgen ?

LG Willi


----------



## Christine (31. März 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Feminato,

wenn Du keinen Gärtner, sondern eine Wasserpflanzengärtnerei suchst, bist Du hier richtig. Werner kann Dir bestimmt die richtigen Pflanzen empfehlen (und liefern).


----------



## Feminato (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Willi
Der Naturpool hat keinen Bodenablauf. Der Mulch wird durch einen Roboter abgesaugt.
Das Filter System ist von Swiss-Bio-Pool. Filter mit ca. 1.60m Durchmesser und ca. 1.50m Höhe. Das Medium kenne ich noch nicht.


Gruss 
Feminato


----------



## willi1954 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

glaub, das ist dann sowas 

Wird bestimmt toll, aber bestimmt einiges an Kosten verursachen.

LG Willi


----------



## rapfen (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Bin heute morgen noch durch Zufall auf diesen Artikel gestoßen http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...rmbeck/eintauchen-in-die-natur-id6503693.html. Das ist ja auch mein absoluter Traum, aber momentan werde ich ihn aus finanziellen Gründen leider nicht realisieren können...


----------



## Feminato (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Willi 
ganz billig ist es nicht, wir werden immer wieder aufs neue überrascht.

Immer mehr Steine ....

Gruss
Feminato


----------



## Feminato (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo
Jetzt sind wir wieder ein Stück weiter.
Unser Gartenbauer wollt ein 2. Dichtigkeitsprüfung.
Diese hat er mit Bravour bestanden.

Gruss

Feminato


----------



## Feminato (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hilfe Terrassenholz? Aber welches?
Eigentlich wollten wir IPE Holz verwenden, auf Grund der Dauerhaftigkeit und der fehlenden  "Splinten". Nun sagt der Holzlieferent, dass das IPE Gerbstoffe freisetzt, welche unsere Granitsteine verfärben soll und die Wasserqualität beeinträchtigt ist.
Er schlägt Thermo-__ Esche vor.
Was meint Ihr? Die Begehbarkeit liegt uns sehr am Herzen ....

Gruss und bitte schnell Antworten

Feminato


----------



## Bambus Mami (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo, Feminato!

Also bezüglich der Holzfrage: 
Kein Bankirai (mittlerweile nur Minderqualität)
nichts Geriffeltes (wird bei Regen rutschig und vermost/verschleimt in den Rillen)
Wir haben Ipe verbaut - noch recht unbekannt, keine Splinte, keine Spreißeln (bei Kindern superwichtig) 
Ich öle unsere Ipe Decks regelmäßig (schauen superschön aus) 
Granit haben wir in Platten daneben verlegt (auf oberer Terrasse und als Poolumrandung - keine Verfärbungen bis jetzt)

Ich hoffe, Info hilft!
Bambus Mami


----------



## Feminato (18. Mai 2012)

*IPE oder Thermoesche?*

Hallo Bambus Mami
Danke für Deine Antwort. Wie lange hast Du schon Dein Holzdeck in Betrieb? Hast Du ev ein Foto vom Übergang IPE / Granit?

Gruss und Danke
Feminato

Schnell, schnell, der Holzbauer kommt ....


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo.

Zum Thema Terrassenholz gibt es schon einige Beiträge.  Kannst ja mal rein schauen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15135
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28387
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34035
u.a.m.


----------



## günter-w (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Ferminato, zu IPE Holz kann ich nichts sagen. Ich weis bei Naturpool werden andere Maßstäbe angesetzt. Ich habe seit 15 Jahren Lärchenholz auf den Stegen. Jetzt kann man sagen das nächste Jahr sollte es Ausgetauscht werden. Auch mit Spreißeln hatten wir noch keine Probleme


----------



## Feminato (29. Mai 2012)

*Naturpool Bau*

Hallo
Wir haben uns nun für Thermo-__ Esche entschieden.

Gruss Feminato


----------



## Feminato (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallöle
Nun ist unser Schwimmteich fast fertig. Es fehlen nur noch die Seerosen. und die Bepflanzung des Sichtschutzes.
Gruss

Feminato


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

toll sieht das aus, gefällt mir sehr gut 

eine komplettansicht würde mich noch interessieren, also rauf aufs dach 

oder den balkon


----------



## blackbird (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Sieht sehr schick aus!
Aus welchem Material sind denn die Stelen gegenüber der Terrasse? 

Schöne Grüße nach Marthalen. 
Tim


----------



## Sandra1976 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo,
wow! Toll ist das geworden (neidisch guck) 
Super schönes und gelungenes Projekt!!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Feminato (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*



katja schrieb:


> toll sieht das aus, gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> eine komplettansicht würde mich noch interessieren, also rauf aufs dach
> 
> oder den balkon



Liebe Katja
Noch ist nicht alles bepflanzt .... Selbstverständlich gehorche ich dann und kraxle aufs Dach ....

Feminato


----------



## Feminato (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*



blackbird schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schick aus!
> Aus welchem Material sind denn die Stelen gegenüber der Terrasse?
> 
> Schöne Grüße nach Marthalen.
> Tim



Hallo
Das sind ALU-Profile (pulverbeschichtet) ca. 0.70 x 1.80 m

Gruss

Feminato


----------



## Feminato (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo
Jetzt die Bilder von heute Morgen.
Noch fehlt der Finish.

Gruss Feminato


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

gefällt mir sehr gut! 

was hat es eigentlich mit dem "galgen" und dem roten ball auf sich? habt ihr nen delphin?


----------



## Feminato (28. Juni 2012)

*Naturpool bei 36°*

Hallo Katja
Nö da spielen unsere Kinder damit. Wir können auch einen Strick oder eine Strickleiter anhängen.

Favorit ist aber der Ball!

Gruss Feminato


----------



## heiti (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

Das mit dem Ball habe ich mich auch gefragt und habe schon sehnsüchtig die Bilder erwartet, auf denen der Orca hochspringt und den Ball anstubst.... 

Aber ist wirklich ein super, toller Naturpool geworden!


----------



## Noz (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturpool*

da kann man sich draufsetzen und schaukeln bzw. ins wasser springen hätt ich gesagt


----------



## Feminato (21. März 2016)

Hallo
Nun sind wir schon einige Jahre in Betrieb. Bis jetzt alles OK. Aber seit letztem Juli (für uns) viel Fadenalgen.
Hier unsere Werte:
Hier unsere Werte(Gemessen mit Aqua Check von Söll):
Temperatur:  ca. 8°
Ammonium:  0.05 mg/l
Phosphat  0.16 mg/l !
Nitrat:  6 mg/l
PH-Wert:  7.4
Gesamthärte GH:  6.5
Korbonathärte KH:  6.5 
Habt Ihr für uns einen Lösungsansatz.?

Gruss


----------



## Christian48 (20. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Feminator,
wir überlegen auch einen Pool mit der Swissbiopooltechnik zu bauen. Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Technik. Ist ja nicht ganz billig, ist die ihr Geld Wert?
Gruß Christian


----------



## Feminato (20. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Christian
Die ersten 3 Jahre waren wir sehr zufrieden. Danach wurde es immer zeitaufwendiger zu reinigen.
Im 6. Jahr (dieses Jahr) haben wir uns einen Dolphin Roboter zugelegt, der zum Teil an den Blocksteinen heraufklettert! Die Qualität war dann wieder besser (weniger Reinigungsaufwand).Und der Mulch war aus dem Kreislauf.
Wir haben aber auch viele Büsche rund um den Schwimmteich. So dass eine Pauschal-Antwort schwierig ist. Unsere eingesetzte Technik soll auch schon wieder veraltet sein ....
Aber der Energieverbrauch lässt sich sehen ca. 40 Watt / Stunde. Das war für mich das eigentliche Argument.
In unserem Dorf hat es noch ca. 6 Schwimmteiche verschiedenster Technik. Der Unterschied betreffend Algen ist nicht alzu gross.
Ich würde auf die Form und die Materialien achten, dies kann den Unterhalt beträchtlich vereinfachen.

Gruss
Feminato


----------



## Christian48 (20. Okt. 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Swissbiopool bietet uns einen Filter mit Lufthebertechnik und Dolomitkies für ca. 20000Euro an. Er hat leider eine Leistung von 200W. Der Filter sieht aus, wie ein großes 2m langes PVC- Rohr. Bei dem Preis bräuchte ich noch mehr Leute mit Erfahrungen. Sieht in der Werbung immer alles so toll aus. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Feminato (21. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Christian
Das ist die neue Technik. Sicher ein Vorteil diese neue Technik. Der Kies dürfte zertifiziert sein. Wir haben noch Blähton ....
Wir haben vor dem Bau ca. 5 Schwimmteiche besichtigt. Würde ich auch empfehlen!
Stimmen die 200W? Ist das nicht der Verbrauch bei einer Rückspühlung?

Gruss

Feminato


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2016)

20.000 € nur für den Filter boa da kauf ich mir einen EBF mit kleiner Bio aus Edelstahl und dazu einen LH für 2 oder 3 hundert .
Macht zusammen mit ein bissel Leitunf und Flanschen 5000€ und damit putz ich einen See und keinen Tümpel der dann immer noch ständig händisch bzw mit Poolrobotor geschrubt werden soll.
20.000 geben Koi- Freaks aus für einen 10 K Teich, ohne Fische 
Aber diese 20.000 sind ja nur für die Filtereinheit


----------



## Christian48 (22. Okt. 2016)

Da hast Du wohl recht. Wir waren gestern in Kirchhellen bei einem Koifilterfritzen. Der hatte verschiedene Kammern, die man in die Erde einlassen und kombinieren kann. Hörte sich sehr interessant an. Nur wusste der nicht genau über die richtige Dimensionierung für Naturpools Bescheid. Von Lufthebertechnik hatte er auch nicht gesprochen. Damit könnte man bestimmt eine Menge Energiekosten sparen. Was meinst Du mit EBF?


----------



## meinereiner (22. Okt. 2016)

EBF = Endlosbandfilter


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Okt. 2016)

Christian48 schrieb:


> Swissbiopool bietet uns einen Filter mit Lufthebertechnik und Dolomitkies für ca. 20000Euro an.


Das ist dann mit Teich oder?



Feminato schrieb:


> Der Kies dürfte zertifiziert sein.


 Lachnummer.
Das ist jeder zweite. Ist nix anderes als das der Kies Güteüberwacht ist. Also in eine bestimmte Körnung hergestellt wird durch Siebe und diese Körnung wird Regelmäßig kontrolliert.

Im Straßenbau brauchst du gar nicht erst mit anderem Material ankommen.




Christian48 schrieb:


> Der Filter sieht aus, wie ein großes 2m langes PVC- Rohr.


Das wird der Luftheber sein. Schau dich dazu mal in den entsprechenden Beiträgen hier im Forum um. 

Bei 20.000 Euro Kosten würde ich hier aber das ganze Forum durchlesen bevor ich da einen Auftrag ab gebe.


----------



## UliGudensberg (23. Okt. 2016)

20.000€ als komplettpreis wäre recht gut! Der Teichbauer der bei mir war hat über 50.000€ aufgerufen - ein Angebot habe ich jedoch nicht erhalten!!!!

Ich bin auch noch am lesen - da findest du hier echt sehr viel! Du musst für dich die Infos jedoch filtern, denn nur du kennst deine Erwartungen, Ansprüche, finanzielle Möglichkeiten, Bereitschaft zur Pflege.....

Uli


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das ist dann mit Teich oder?



mal nach der Firma, dann kommst Du auch zu einem Shop im Nachbarland, wo nur der Filter angeboten wird. Der Filter selbst ist mit Luftheber und Biokammer und kostet die 20k €, dazu kommen dann die Kosten für Teichbau, Folie und Granitblöcke...und der standardmäßige Pool-Robi kommt vermutlich auch noch drauf.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Der Filter selbst ist mit Luftheber und Biokammer und kostet die 20k €, dazu kommen dann die Kosten für Teichbau, Folie und Granitblöcke...und der standardmäßige Pool-Robi kommt vermutlich auch noch drauf.



Glaube ich mache mich im Teichbau selbstständig.......gibt es ja garnicht. Du machst dann die Filter und im Winter machen wir Urlaub in der Südsee um schönere Bilder als Benny zu machen.


----------



## UliGudensberg (23. Okt. 2016)

@Feminato 

Für einen Endlosbandfilter (EBF) musst du zwischen 5.000-10.000€ je nach Hersteller und Volumen rechnen.

Für den Luftheber (LH) brauchst du KG Rohr und eine Pumpe. Je nach Ausführung kommst du da mit 500€ hin. Ich plane mit 2 LH und Pumpen für 70,-.

__ Hel-x brauchst du vielleicht 100€, dazu ne Tonne wo die drin ist - oder Japanmatten. Japanmatten sind schneller durch die Bakterien besiedelt.

Das wäre nun die high Ende Lösung!

Old School mit gelegentlichen Reinigungsaufwand:
LH:500€
Filtermatten:500€
Japanmatten oder Hel-x für 100-200€

Uli


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Uli, 
Solange es " nur" ein Schwimmteich ohne Fische werden soll.
Reicht auch bei manchen ab und an die Sauglocke und ein zwei mal die Pflanzenpflege im Jahr. Wenn jemand jedoch mit viel Eintrag rechnen muss würde ich eh zu Trommler, Endlosbandfilter oder Vliesfilter gehen. Je nach Teich Größe entsprechend viele Bodenabläufe und Skimmer. Nach dem Vorfilter würde ich ca. 80% direkt wieyer in yen Teich schieben für eine entsprechende Bewegung des Wassers und damit Abtransport vom Eintrag. Die restlichen 20% sollten dann schön langsam durch den sehr großen Bio / Pflanzenfilter. 
Aber ist nur meine Meinung 
Und bei der Umwälzung würde ich auch nur so an die 4 x pro Stunde rechnen.
Ist ja nur ein Schwimmteich und kein Koipool


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und bei der Umwälzung würde ich auch nur so an die 4 x pro Stunde rechnen.


echt so eine hohe Umwälzung, alle 15 Minuten den Teich durch den Filter  .....   du hast wohl eher 4 x am Tag gemeint


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Okt. 2016)

Da würde auch 2 x am Tag reichen.


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2016)

Sorry, Micha du hast natürlich recht


----------



## Christian48 (23. Okt. 2016)

Dann würden bei 70 qm 10000 l pro h locker reichen. Mit Lufthebertechnik doch recht sparsam. Es gibt einem Lufthebertypen in Goch. Werde den mal anrufen welche Systeme anbietet.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Okt. 2016)

Da reicht ein kleiner Trommelfilter, Luftheber , Mempranpumpe und ein Pflanzenfilter alles ordentlich aufeinander abgestimmt.
Das bekommt man in guter Qualität für zusammen max.5000 Euro.


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2016)

Bei 70.000 Liter würde ich mit ca. 18.000 real Leistung versuchen, bei einem BA und 1 Skimmer.
Dazu noch eine separate Leitung die man zuschalten kann für den Poolroboter.


----------



## Christian48 (23. Okt. 2016)

Überlege nur welche Art von Pflanzenfilter. Pflanzengraben, wo das Wasser zwangsläufig durch muss, Pflanzen im Randbereich des Pools oder Kies mit Pflanzen der durchströmt wird. Bin die Tage in Ibbenbüren gewesen und etwas verunsichert.  Die pumpen da fleißig durch Pflanzengräben und Filter. Der Teich von  meinen Eltern mit Seerosen, Tannenwedel und Co ohne Pumpentechnik sieht um Längen besser aus. Und der Teich ist schon 37 Jahre alt.


----------



## Christian48 (23. Okt. 2016)

Kann man einen Trommelfilter mit einem Luftheber betreiben? Oder muss der mit Druck betrieben werden?


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Christian,



Christian48 schrieb:


> Kann man einen Trommelfilter mit einem Luftheber betreiben?


klar geht das, hier sind mal ein paar links zu meinem Thread

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/525712/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/541781/


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2016)

und da ist noch mehr dazu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522312/


----------



## Christian48 (23. Okt. 2016)

Sieht effektiv aus. Dann frag ich mich, warum einige Naturpoolanbieter mit Pumpenleistungen von 400W arbeiten. Glaube ich werde mich für diese Technik entscheiden.


----------



## Christian48 (30. Okt. 2016)

War am Wochenende bei einem Typen in Goch am Niederrhein. Der arbeitet auch mit Lufthebertechnik und verkauft seine Filtertechnik.  Die Wasserqualität in seinem stark besetzten Koibecken war schon beeindruckend. Der Energieaufwand ist überschaubar. Der größte Teil des Stromverbrauchs entsteht durch die UV Lampe. Dabei kostet dieser Filter nur ein Bruchteil des Anbieters aus der Schweiz. Er hatte auch eine interessante Variante zur Teichfolie indem er die Wände des Beckens mit Gfk laminiert.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Okt. 2016)

Selber bauen ist noch günstiger. 

Warte mal ab bis ich meine Abdichtung mit Dichtschlämme fertig habe. Das ist genauso flexibel wie Gfk und wesentlich günstiger. Ich hoffe damit damit noch ein Zeichen zu setzen. Bisher glaubt da ja noch keiner so recht dran. 

Aber du wolltest ja keinen Koiteich bauen, oder?​


----------



## Christian48 (30. Okt. 2016)

Nein, einen Naturpool oder Schwimmteich ohne Fische.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Okt. 2016)

Dann bau dir statt teurer Filtertechnik lieber eine großzügige Regenerationszone a la Filtergraben oder ähnlichem. 2/3 zu 1/3 Schwimmraum. Ohne Fische braucht man auch keine Technik. Nur Geduld. Das haben schon viele andere schöne Schwimmteiche hier im Forum gezeigt.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Florian,

So ganz ohne Technik? Ja es gibt Schwimmteiche die so betrieben werden. Aber es kommt auf die jeweiligen Anforderungen des Betreibers ans Wasser an. Teiche die ganztags der Sonne ausgesetzt sind ( so wie meiner ) werden ohne Technik immer mal wieder grün.

Vorallem die Damen wollen meist klares Wasser, da kommt man Zeitweise um Pumpe, UVC, und Filter nicht aus.


----------

